# A couple of show pics



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Went to an ABGA show this weekend here in Wa. State.
My little Status Quo AI baby, Bergamo, out of Nancy D's former doe, Lady Derringer, won his 12 goat class on Sunday and was named Junior Reserve Grand Champion. It was a sureal experiance for someone who is used to being near the back of the line. I think he gets 12 points.
My little red buck, Wampum, did well too. He was third in the same class on Saturday and fifth on Sunday. I found him a new home too. A nice lady from California put a reserve on him. I accomplished two of my goat goals on the same day. A rosette and I sold a goat for over $1000.
Sorry for the shameless bragging.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Wampum's little sister, Fearless, took a third in an approximately 10 doeling class on Sunday. My friend Shelly showed her. The one pic is her standing just behind two Capriole doelings that were Grand and Reserve on Saturday. The judge said Fearless was comparable to the top two, which you can see she isn't quite, but it was nice of him to say.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Very nice goats you have there (=


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Woohoo!!! Wampum really an eyeful! It's quite a rush to stand close to any Capriole!
Shelly is top notch when it comes to handling too.
Im so proud of Lady D (and you!) Maybe you have discovered a secret here, a big old style doe bred to modern top genetics. 
You have certainly worked hard.
BTW had a nice long talk with owner of Mr Rich. :wink:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Congratulations!  :stars:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats!!! They are all so lovely and wow what a sale for Wampum! I hope one day we might have a couple of kids that would be good to show at an IBGA show, but we're just slowly trying to build up our lil herd, of course we mostly want percentages.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...that is awesome....  :thumb:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> BTW had a nice long talk with owner of Mr Rich. :wink:


Just do it, Nancy. Tell Bob I said so.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Tim I will!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Tim that awesome news. I hope when I get back into breeding boers I will be able to go to shows like that. Good luck with any other shows or sales you have in the future.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Very nice! I like Wampum


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats..... You have some beautiful goats right there! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Great pics! Good looking goats!


----------

